# Unterschied Encoder - Absolutwertgeber



## boggle (8 September 2009)

Moin,

kann mir einer den genauen Unterschied erklären?
Ich weiß das beim Absolutwertgeber nur einmal eine Referenzfahrt gemacht werden muss und dann nich wieder.
Beim Encoder ist das nicht so.

Aber warum?

Danke.
Gruß Boggle


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2009)

Also Encoder ist der Überbegriff für alle Geber. Darunter unterscheidet man dann zwischen Inkremental- und Absolutencodern. Inkrementalencoder benötigen grundsätzlich eine Referenzfahrt. Im Gegensatz dazu ist bei Absolutencodern *keine* Referenzfahrt notwendig, da die Positionsinformation über den kompletten Auflösebereich eindeutig ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2009)

da hilft Wiki
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absolutwertgeber
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkrementalgeber


----------

